

Of Courics and User Experience - jakequist
http://quist.co/post/6112422007/the-fundamental-theorem-of-user-experience

======
jlind
I've lost count of the number of times that I have left a website simply
because they wanted me to provide some sort of information before I saw what
they actually had to offer.

Also a sidenote to the OP: the example app (tripador.com) seemed to be down
for me.

